# Intersex rat?



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

I got a little girl a few weeks ago, didn't really look at her too much. She was in a bin of boys, but no pregnancy signs. I keep her with my girls but they do not leave her alone and try initiating mating. I thought it was a dominance thing because she's new.
However 
When I went to show my friend her, because I was unsure of her coloring, we noticed she has a very very tiny scrotum with no visible testicles. She has no nipples what so ever, a mainly closed vagina and a pretty typical looking female urethra. 
From what I know about human intersex individuals is that they are sterile...does this apply to rats?
Also should I keep her with females? 
Is there chromosomal testing for rats? 
Would a regular exotics vet be able to tell me if she's sterile or not? 
How common is this?
Anyone else have an in between sexes rat?


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

You should post a photo.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Intersex rats do occur, and are usually sterile. However there was a case a few days ago that someone's intersex rat had a baby. 

Female rats can have fat pads which can look like tiny balls, but the rest of your description might indicate that it isn't the case.

Can you take a picture?


----------



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

I'll try to get a photo but she's pretty young and adventurous and doesn't like to do pictures.
I have had males and females, and two litters so I'm used to the typical set up. I was researching this before I posted and in the scrotal area there are very tiny what I presume to be testicles, but they aren't visible to the naked eye.
No wonder she's always been popular with her cage mates.
But since she's sterile more than likely should I keep her with girls? She is very tiny and idk if she's got dwarf genes as well or what. My fiance picked her out of a feeder bin.


----------



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

Also my friend who's over breeds mainly rexes, but he gave a very thorough second opinion and we both previous to today had no idea this happened in rats


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I would get her to a vet for a solid answer. Especially if you can't get good pics.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I would like to see a picture aswell. If your absolute 100% sure "she" doesn't have nipples then somethings not right. I'd double check just to be certain, sometimes nipples can be difficult to spot and you have to search through the fur for them.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I had six girls, and you needed a microscope to see their nipples.


----------



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

Well! I did get her into the vet. They charged for just a check up fee.
My little girl is in good health and does have both sets of genitalia though both aren't very functional! Her vaginal opening is nearly completely sealed and probably has very tiny testicles. We did search for nipples and sure enough, they're completely absent. 
The doctor offered some scans if we were interested in her internal set up, but we opted out. We don't think we'll keep her with males and the vet agreed. She is very small for her age, but a healthy weight and whatnot. I don't think she'll grow to more and my big boy cage has some huge bucks! 

This is apparently somewhat rare and she could be a chimera. We didn't opt for further testing at this time though. She's healthy and happy and I'm not a breeder so it really doesn't matter to me


----------



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

I found a trick to getting her to hold still. Perhaps I can get a picture but just warning, it's going to be bad cellphone quality. You can see everything better in person.


----------



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

Here's the little princess


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

elliotulysses said:


> Well! I did get her into the vet. They charged for just a check up fee.
> My little girl is in good health and does have both sets of genitalia though both aren't very functional! Her vaginal opening is nearly completely sealed and probably has very tiny testicles. We did search for nipples and sure enough, they're completely absent.
> The doctor offered some scans if we were interested in her internal set up, but we opted out. We don't think we'll keep her with males and the vet agreed. She is very small for her age, but a healthy weight and whatnot. I don't think she'll grow to more and my big boy cage has some huge bucks!
> 
> This is apparently somewhat rare and she could be a chimera. We didn't opt for further testing at this time though. She's healthy and happy and I'm not a breeder so it really doesn't matter to me


Let's get a GoFundMe account because I really want to see internal scans, lol.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

She's a cutie! Cool that the vet was helpful. Are you going to keep her with another female?


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

How fascinating!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Is the vet 100% certain that her/his tiny testicules are 't functional? If you were to put him with girls, you want to be certain they can't get pregnant.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

RatAtat2693 said:


> Let's get a GoFundMe account because I really want to see internal scans, lol.


I was thinking the same thing. Lol


----------



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

When I'm settled from my move I think I'll get some scans! Shouldn't cost too much! 
Her semen is infertile so she can't get another girl pregnant 
She may have a chance at having a very tiny litter, but with her limited opening and no nipples to nurse from it sounds disastrous


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

From the photos, she looks to be about 5-6 weeks? I've had males develop later than that (rarely, but some have had testicles drop a lot later than their siblings) so I would keep a close eye on that side of things.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

> She is very tiny and idk if she's got dwarf genes as well or what. My fiance picked her out of a feeder bin


Some rats are just smaller then others. But she may have been a runt or such as well and that could make her very small. Plus out of a feeder bin, could be younger then what you were told even. It is like fairly impossible to get a dwarf from a feeder bin currently. 



> Her semen is infertile so she can't get another girl pregnant


Are you 100% sure of that? While usually they would be sterile, not too long ago there was an intersex rat someone had that did manage to impregnate the entire group of ladies they were caged with.... lol


----------



## Sal (Mar 21, 2016)

Woah, that's cool... 

You said her genitalia don't work very well? Do you think that's something that'll need surgical intervention in future?


----------

